# Did he fade away?



## anxiousdater

So background. I've been on tam before when I was going through my divorce. That is all wrapped up neatly with a bow I'm doing great and have finally started dating again. I'm a 40 year old female with one child. It's horrible. Lol. But I think it's my own fault and am still learning the ropes. 

I just can't figure out the latest guy. 
Met about 2 weeks ago online. Terrific first date. Then talked on the phone for an hour and a half. Arranged second date a few days later. Second date was great as well. Had sex. Yes you all can yell at me but I have a very high sex drive and it got the better of me. Immediate contact after we had sex so all is good. Third date arranged but it took about 3 days for him to ask. Another great date but I sorted noticed he seems a bit aloof. But thinking its in my head. Dinner and a movie hung out at his place had sex. Again contact right afterwards. Thanked me for a terrific time. This was 2 days ago. 

Yesterday I had to initiate contact via text whereas before he would text me in the morning and wish me good morning. I now haven't heard from him at all in a full day. I'm not going to contact him because it seems childish. If he's interested he would reach out otherwise how do I really know right? 

A few days ago we were chatting and I made a comment about only dating one guy at a time and he asked why I still had my online profile up. He said he had his hidden which I could still see it so I'm not really sure that what the truth. 

Last night he posted a pic of his dog for a short while and then took all of his pictures down. But was still on there again this morning. I'm not sure he realizes I can actually see when he is online. 

I keeping my options open but have told other men I'm not available at the moment because I was seeing where this is goin. But it's been a full day now. That doesn't seem like a potential budding relationship to me. 

Advice?


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Did he respond to you at all yesterday after your text?

Why should he be the one to always initiate texting in the morning? Why can't you? Maybe this has turned him off.


----------



## Centurions

Greetings!

Start dating other men. Build up a stable of interesting, fun, sexy men. Don't get exclusive too soon, like two or three dates. Get to know different men, have fun! Don't put all your eggs in one basket so soon. The other men are dating other women, and having sex, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SARAHMCD

It sounds like things have been going well so far. And you're in the early stages. Don't jump to any conclusions yet about why he's still logging on to his dating profile. He may simply be getting emails and is curious. It doesn't necessarily mean anything. 

That said, if you want things to be exclusive, say so the next time you're together. You have to be clear about what you want, don't just hint at it. 

As for the texting thing, people get busy. Perhaps he has something going on today at work. Maybe he just didn't feel like "chatting". Don't stress about it. Give it a full day at least.


----------



## Dude007

I think he is seeing other women personally. Not that there is anything wrong with that but you are probably not the only one he is sleeping with. I'd slow down and see what happens. DUDE


----------



## anxiousdater

I have done the initiating of contact the past two days. The last I heard from him was that he was leaving he gym (where his ex girlfriend was) and heading to visit his mom. I jokingly said to get me a bottle of wine because on our first date his father had given him a bottle of wine. He laughed and said "oh yeah haha". That was the last I heard from him which was yesterday afternoon and it was last night he was messing aroind with his supposedly hidden profile. So I am not going to keep texting him when I was the one who made last contact. 

He made comments early on about his last girlfriend being very clingy and getting upset if she didn't hear from him right away or see him every day which makes sense. And I am not that type of person. I have already made plans for my weekend and am not sitting idly by waiting I'm just perplexed as to what is going on.


----------



## Dude007

Hes playing the field(on line) and banging a lot of women. I truly believe that or I wouldn't say it. Please be careful with your feelings for him.

DUDE


----------



## anxiousdater

Yeah. My red flags are up. I've been dating for a while now so am slowly getting the hang of it. But he seems really genuine about his intentions and we've had some really terrific dates. So not sure what has happened within the last day. I refuse to chase any man. I am quite content with my life now and that took quite along time after the divorce. I would like a man who compliments it. I don't need a man to complete it. So even tho some may disagree I am not imitating contact. If he interested he will if not his loss.


----------



## Dude007

anxiousdater said:


> Yeah. My red flags are up. I've been dating for a while now so am slowly getting the hang of it. But he seems really genuine about his intentions and we've had some really terrific dates. So not sure what has happened within the last day. I refuse to chase any man. I am quite content with my life now and that took quite along time after the divorce. I would like a man who compliments it. I don't need a man to complete it. So even tho some may disagree I am not imitating contact. If he interested he will if not his loss.


Yes, and don't be too quick to sleep with these guys. I'm sure you "need the sex" but if you can hold off do it!!! It will pay off I promise you...Take care...DUDE


----------



## SecondTime'Round

anxiousdater said:


> Yeah. My red flags are up. I've been dating for a while now so am slowly getting the hang of it. But he seems really genuine about his intentions and we've had some really terrific dates. So not sure what has happened within the last day. I refuse to chase any man. I am quite content with my life now and that took quite along time after the divorce. I would like a man who compliments it. I don't need a man to complete it. So even tho some may disagree I am not imitating contact. If he interested he will if not his loss.


OK I can respect that, but he actually is the one who last made comment when he responded to your text about the wine....just sayin' .


----------



## Dude007

centurions said:


> greetings!
> 
> Start dating other men. Build up a stable of interesting, fun, sexy men. Don't get exclusive too soon, like two or three dates. Get to know different men, have fun! Don't put all your eggs in one basket so soon. The other men are dating other women, and having sex, too.
> _posted via mobile device_


bingo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anxiousdater

I know I kick myself about the sex lol. I've been reading the book act like a lady think like a man by Steve Harvey and it's very enlightening to say the least. I would never sleep with anyone in the first date and I don't normally on the second date either but I dunno it just happened. I'm okay with it as well but I think I need to kick my will power up a bit. 

And I actually was the last one to text. When he said "oh yeah haha" I took that as a question and responded " yes please" with a smiley face. And that was our last conversation.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

anxiousdater said:


> I know I kick myself about the sex lol. I've been reading the book act like a lady think like a man by Steve Harvey and it's very enlightening to say the least. I would never sleep with anyone in the first date and I don't normally on the second date either but I dunno it just happened. I'm okay with it as well but I think I need to kick my will power up a bit.
> 
> And I actually was the last one to text. When he said "oh yeah haha" I took that as a question and responded " yes please" with a smiley face. And that was our last conversation.


Ahhh, ok then. Yep, his turn.


----------



## Dude007

anxiousdater said:


> I know I kick myself about the sex lol. I've been reading the book act like a lady think like a man by Steve Harvey and it's very enlightening to say the least. I would never sleep with anyone in the first date and I don't normally on the second date either but I dunno it just happened. I'm okay with it as well but I think I need to kick my will power up a bit.
> 
> And I actually was the last one to text. When he said "oh yeah haha" I took that as a question and responded " yes please" with a smiley face. And that was our last conversation.


Feel free to PM with any lines(read BS) these dudes give you while on the dating scene. We can weed out the loser(users). DUDE


----------



## BetrayedDad

anxiousdater said:


> But it's been a full day now. That doesn't seem like a potential budding relationship to me.
> 
> Advice?


Yeah... wait longer then a day before freaking out. Maybe he's just busy. It happens and you needing to talk to him everyday make you seem clingy. Clingy people NEED to talk EVERYDAY and he flat out told you he doesn't like that. 

Give it a two more days then reach out and say "What's going on? Haven't heard from you.." and see what his excuse is. By then it would of been a reasonable amount of time. 

Oh and you've already had sex multiple times with him so if you want to be exclusive just come out and say it. Otherwise, you have no leg to stand on complaining if he's online trolling for sex from other women.


----------



## anxiousdater

I know some of the lines for sure I've probably heard them all by this time lol. But this guy really didn't have any lines that I could tell. Seemed really up front about looking for a relationship. We connected and clicked right from the start. 
I'm a big thinker so I over analyze everything haha. I just want to get this whole dating thing right. Cause so far in sucking at it.


----------



## anxiousdater

If he's looking for other women that is completely up to him. Me not wanting to date other men is my own personal choice. 
So if he doesn't contact me within a few days I should reach out? I would think if there's no contact after a few days then that's it, why should I bother? 
I've been thru this with guys online but haven't met them. They just kinda disappear. Normal i guess but not sure if it's normal when you've already been with the guy for 2 weeks.


----------



## Dude007

anxiousdater said:


> If he's looking for other women that is completely up to him. Me not wanting to date other men is my own personal choice.
> So if he doesn't contact me within a few days I should reach out? I would think if there's no contact after a few days then that's it, why should I bother?
> I've been thru this with guys online but haven't met them. They just kinda disappear. Normal i guess but not sure if it's normal when you've already been with the guy for 2 weeks.


he may "Ghost" you as they say. I agree why chase the dude, if he doesn't pursue you than his loss. You're on the right track just watch out for users out there on line. DUDE


----------



## anxiousdater

I agree and I'm at a point where I want to be pursued. If I'm always the one how do I know of they are interested? I could just be filling time for them and I'm past that now.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

If he doesn't contact you, I would not contact him. Happened to me a few times when I was online dating. In one case it became obvious through FB that he had been dating someone else....they are now married.


----------



## anxiousdater

I agree. I'm past all the bullcrap now but I still don't understand it all. He seemed decent too. 

Is " I think we have potential" a line?


----------



## tpdallas

Leave him alone.

Miss a call occasionally and don't always be available.


----------



## anxiousdater

I'm going to. Just disappointing.


----------



## Chuck71

My status on-line for several dating sites show I am "currently on-line" all the time. I don't have any apps,

or a smartphone. I leave mine on 24 / 7 to avoid re-setting passwords all the time. Just my preference.

He stated he did not like clingy. He set his boundary. BUT.... you have already had a few great dates, sex,

if you are wanting exclusive, throw it on the table. Do you think if you bring up being exclusive first, you will

"appear needy?" If you are seeking something to lead into LTR and he is not, tell him this. If he isn't... cut him loose.

Have either of you planned a fourth date yet? If he doesn't contact you after a few days, either just cut your losses...

or just say "what's the deal." That's not being needy... you just want to know where you and him stand.

Not a thing wrong with that.


----------



## anxiousdater

While we were at supper on our third date, Wednesday so 2 days ago he talked about taking me to his fav lunch spot. We also talked about going to a zoo and a nearby province he hasn't been to. But there were no concrete plans made. 

He still has not made any contact and I've been online a few times and I have not seen him on so who knows. He did run into the ex at the gym right before I last spoke to him so maybe they hooked back up. I have no idea. He did seem to talk about her a lot. 

I won't reach out even after a few days. If he doesn't then that pretty much says it all in my books.


----------



## Dude007

There is probably one or two more women he is seeing(bangin) regularly so I think he'll try and keep you in the rotation, but doesn't want it to be too serious so as to not interfere w the others.


----------



## JohnA

He could be to damaged from past relationships to really enter into a relationship. So, instead he simply drags his feet till they give up.

Or, he could be a player who sees woman like you as easy targets.

Either way your re-action is the same, eh?


----------



## anxiousdater

JohnA what do you mean by "woman like you"?
And yes my reaction is the same. Not worth my time or effort.


----------



## gouge_away

I think he means new to the scene, after getting ghosted a few times you learn not to put a whole lot of expectations into OLD.
At that point, sex happens weeks into a relationship, not days.


----------



## anxiousdater

I am sure there are decent guys online. Two of my friends met their husbands on there and one guy I met online whom we did not clock but stayed friends is now in a committed relationship with a really nice woman so I know it's possible. I try to get out and be active as much as possible to meet people that way but that part is hard being a single mom. 

It's just hard to weed out the good ones vs bad ones online.


----------



## gouge_away

This worked for me


----------



## anxiousdater

Lol well I definitely don't do that regardless of how high my sex drive is lol. 
The book I'm reading says 90 days!!! 

What does "ghosted" mean?


----------



## Chuck71

Either way, he wasn't a turd. He initiated contact afterwards. Heck he may like you but doesn't

want to jump right into anything, aka him maybe being clingy.

Three dates, mentioned #4, at least a base connection. If he doesn't want things to go

further, he should tell you this ASAP. The XW.... if he wanted to roll with her again, I doubt he would have

mentioned her in the message.


----------



## anxiousdater

Well not wanting to appear too clingy does not mean no contact for 2 days cause it's been two days now. I'm don't myself at this point. Not the kind of guy I'm looking for.


----------



## gouge_away

Ghosting is when they vanish, rather than doing the hard part of telling you they aren't interested.

I for one like daily contact, even if its just to say good morning or good night. I don't care how serious the relationship is.
If there is no pulse, its dead. Maybe if they come back in 3 months I would do another first date.


----------



## anxiousdater

Ok I understand ghosting and it appears that's what he has done. Seems cowardly to me. I'm all for second chances but I'm not going to chase or beg for one. I didn't do anything wrong. If he's not interested then he's not interested oh well. I know what I can offer.


----------



## EleGirl

Here's a video for you to watch. Don't be thrown off with the title of it. As the video gets into the content, she talks about the type of situation you have with this guy and how to handle it.


Get Mr. RIght to Fall in LOVE w/ you - 7 Easy Steps + 1 Fatal Flaw MOST women Make


----------



## EleGirl

anxiousdater said:


> Ok I understand ghosting and it appears that's what he has done. Seems cowardly to me. I'm all for second chances but I'm not going to chase or beg for one. I didn't do anything wrong. If he's not interested then he's not interested oh well. I know what I can offer.


Ghosting is pretty normal. It was long before OLD. That's why I never got too 'chummy' with a guy for some time. I watched my friends go through the 'have sex and be dumped' routine over and over. Not worth it.

There are some guys here on TAM who say that if a woman does not have sex with them by the 3rd date, it's proof that the woman is not into them so they stop dating her. But then there are others who say that if she has sex too soon, they dump her. And most guys don't like women who high numbers of past partners, at least not for serious relationships. So with all the mixed messages... do what feels right for you.


.


----------



## anxiousdater

Thanks for the video. I'll watch it when I get home. 

As for when to sleep with a guy, I think for me it should be at least 4 or 5 dates. I rush and I know this is one of my flaws. The book I'm reading says 90 days but I havent gotten into the specifics of the chapter yet. All men want sex it's a given and it's completely normal. Just have to figure out if they're worth giving it up to before actually giving it up lol.


----------



## Chuck71

EleGirl said:


> Ghosting is pretty normal. It was long before OLD. That's why I never got too 'chummy' with a guy for some time. I watched my friends go through the 'have sex and be dumped' routine over and over. Not worth it.
> 
> There are some guys here on TAM who say that if a woman does not have sex with them by the 3rd date, it's proof that the woman is not into them so they stop dating her. But then there are others who say that if she has sex too soon, they dump her. And most guys don't like women who high numbers of past partners, at least not for serious relationships. So with all the mixed messages... do what feels right for you.
> 
> 
> .


You bring up a serious question. It is something I had not thought anything about until last Fall.

I was clearly single for the first time since 1997. I view many things different now than I did at

25 y/o (at least I hope I would). It essentially comes down to who the two people are.

As in OPs case, if they ended up dating for years or got M, having sex early in... it adds a touch of early 

romanticism to it. If they fizzle out..... the OP may be more apprehensive about having sex so early in.

Then date a guy who may think "no sex after 3rd date.... see ya"

Not an easy position to be in


----------



## Dude007

Catch 22 lean toward the side w least emotional risk( no sex until 90 days )


----------



## anxiousdater

Agreed. I get attached easy and as a woman I do this thru sex probably why I rush things. Hey I least I know now! Lol. The not knowing why part is what sucks the most!!


----------



## Dude007

Wow wish I was single!! Ha what does sex do for you that you throw it out there? Affirmation?


----------



## anxiousdater

I dunno I just really like sex lol. But in all seriousness I just have a hard time saying no and putting a stop to things. It's definitely something I need more work on. Things start to get hot and steamy, and I should be able to put the brakes on and I can't. 

What do you mean by affirmation?


----------



## gouge_away

Try not taking them home...
I've said this before.

If I invite her over for coffee, it means I want to show her my pad, see I'm normal.
If I invite her over for a movie it means bawchicawawa.

I've never made it through a full movie... Just sayin


----------



## Dude007

I meant do u get some sort of affirmation feelings when you have had sex?


----------



## anxiousdater

I shouldn't go to anyone's house on a second date, that won't happen next time because then I'm just putting myself in that position. 

And no I don't get any type of feeling except satisfaction after sex. Everything feels normal to me. Of course I feel the little pangs of regret for rushing it and not saying no. 

The first time I had sex with fade away guy (and still no contact just FYI) we made it Thru some of the movie had sex then watched the rest of the movie then had sex again. So it wasn't as if it was wham bam and then leave.


----------



## anxiousdater

I'm still not getting your point about affirmation? What is it you think I'm affirming?


----------



## tripad

Affirm that you are loved , or that you are sexy , wanted , or affirmed that you are desirable by man , etc


----------



## tripad

What's a good dating web site ?

Trying to get into one, POF, but got pissed off with repeat request to change my user name .

In any case such web site are based in states ? So no chance to meet up in my country in asia ?


----------



## gouge_away

Tripad, I would stick to the paysites. eharmony, or match.com. PoF is notorious for hookups, bad dating experiences, and matchmaking.


----------



## anxiousdater

No I don't think I am seeking affirmation then. I don't need a man to tell me I'm sexy that he loves me etc to feel "whole". I spent a year and a half in therapy getting that straight after the ex left lol. I just have a hard time saying no. And not just when it comes to sex. I do it in my personal life and professional life. 

As for dating sites I've been on a few and don't see any difference. It's all the same men. POF is where I met fade away guy but I have friends who met their husbands on there so it's not all bad. I refuse to lump all men into the same "jerk" category.


----------



## Chuck71

Many times people who were M 8+ years and enter the dating field have an increased desire for sex....

being sex was absent in the M when it began to crumble. Add in the time to heal afterwards....

it is only human to want to reconnect with their sexuality.


----------



## anxiousdater

I definitely agree with that. My ex was horrible when it came to sex and towards the end it was even worse.


----------



## Dude007

Alright you two, now I'm really feeling bad being in a long term marriage! Ha
Big Daddy needs some serious sex! Ha what yall say definitely makes sense. I'm sure its scary though bedding down w people these days.


----------



## anxiousdater

It doesn't scare me lol. I'm always safe that is one thing I won't say yes to is unsafe sex. Forget that. I went thru a year of tests after ex I'm not going thru that again. 

I just wish I knew that's the hardest part. 

I made it thru the 90 day rule chapter of my book and it makes so much sense, very enlightening. Can't wait to try it out! Lol.


----------



## Holland

anxiousdater said:


> No I don't think I am seeking affirmation then. I don't need a man to tell me I'm sexy that he loves me etc to feel "whole". I spent a year and a half in therapy getting that straight after the ex left lol. I just have a hard time saying no. And not just when it comes to sex. I do it in my personal life and professional life.
> 
> As for dating sites I've been on a few and don't see any difference. It's all the same men. POF is where I met fade away guy but I have friends who met their husbands on there so it's not all bad. I refuse to lump all men into the same "jerk" category.


Many people just do not want to believe that women enjoy sex for the sake of it, not for affirmation or love or emotional fulfillment. Sex for its own sake is a great end goal.

I am very much this way and always have been, I enjoy sex for what it is not for some other reason. So no need to justify to anyone here why you engage in sex.

As for people fading away, some men (some) are a bit weak when it comes to just putting it out there that they are not that interested or that they are multi dating. I think many women are a lot more upfront and just say it and want to hear it like it is.
So maybe he has cooled down and doesn't have the guts to tell you.

Either way just get on with it, plenty more out there.

As the the OLD site I also found the crowd was pretty much the same on the paid or free sites.


----------



## anxiousdater

I have dated in the past just to date and ultimately to have sex, it was recommended by my therapist lol. Helped me get my confidence back (not the sex just dating in general without any expectations). 

But I'm past that now and am looking for something more serious. With fade away guy he knew this said he was looking for the same thing and wasn't into ransoms or dating multiple people. Even told me he hid his profile which I know now is a lie of some sort. 

I like sex but it's much more enjoyable with someone I can actually see myself with. So I can wait and I will force myself to wait on sex lol.


----------



## anxiousdater

So update....just heard from fade away guy through text....it's been 6 days.... His message was "sooo why'd you just stop talking to me"

Remember that I was the last one to send him a text that he never responded to. 

Any advice on how I should handle this??

I did text him back saying that I didn't whatsoever and that he never responded to my last text message that I sent to him. I also repeated what he told me about the clingy ex and that I wasn't about to keep texting him when he didn't respond.


----------



## tripad

Dont explain yourself 

Why should you

Just state facts that you were the one with the last text 

If he forgets , thst shows you are not priority 

If he remembers and still ask that then that shows he is playing games and he wants you to pursue him so to feed his neediness n insecurity . 

Either way , he has issues .


----------



## Chuck71

If you want to date him, set a date. You obviously would like more daily communication.

Bring that up after the date.


----------



## anxiousdater

He said he thought he responded and apologized.


----------



## anxiousdater

He said he thought he responded and apologized.


----------



## tripad

Convenient excuse

He's not straight forward here


----------



## ashford

Yup, why bother? Move on. If you are wondering why, read what you posted again and re-read all the useful advice given on this thread until you get it.


----------



## SARAHMCD

His excuse is entirely possible. But he waited 6 days without hearing from you to finally ask why you weren't texting him anymore. A guy who's that "into you" wouldn't have waited that long.


----------



## gouge_away

SARAHMCD said:


> His excuse is entirely possible. But he waited 6 days without hearing from you to finally ask why you weren't texting him anymore. A guy who's that "into you" wouldn't have waited that long.


I guy that worried about dropping out would have looked over latest texts, your plan B. And now its just a game to kickstart his way back into your bed.


----------



## Chuck71

What was his actions up until the cold spell? Did he give off vibes he was wanting something further?


----------



## anxiousdater

Yeah I agree. We've had a decent normal conversation about it and I called him out on being sketchy with his online account but not have time to reach out. He then said he was busy helping his friends move and I told him if he was really interested he would have made the time. 

He of course is flipping everything and says if I was really interested I would have reached out as well. And in my opinion if I would have I would be the clingy needy woman lol. So there is no winning that one lol. 

I told him precisely what I was looking for at this time in my life which is an honest and sincere man. I'm not into silly games. He made the comment about not liking how "this was such a big deal" whatever the hell that means.


----------



## anxiousdater

His vibes right up until the fade away were good for the most part. He was sweet and nice, talked about a fourth date, checked to make sure I got home okay, etc. 

The two days prior tho the texting started to slow down and I noticed he mentioned his ex a few more times than I would think was normal when getting to know someone else. 

So a bit mixed signals right before the fade away.


----------



## gouge_away

I don't know if I would throw his ex into the equation... That is normal to mention an ex especially through the beginning stages of a rebound.

I don't think he wanted to settle with you and kept his options open for others online.


----------



## Holland

Maybe he is one of those dipsticks that uses silly rules like don't txt her for x number of days so you will be soooo thrilled to hear from him when he finally ordains to contact you. Either way he is not a good one, next.


----------



## Dude007

holland said:


> maybe he is one of those dipsticks that uses silly rules like don't txt her for x number of days so you will be soooo thrilled to hear from him when he finally ordains to contact you. Either way he is not a good one, next.


bingo dump this dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LongWalk

The video recommended by Turnera is very good.


----------



## dubsey

either ditch him, or take sex off the table for a bit. After 6 days, you're likely to be more a booty call than an interest.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

First sexual encounter was movie-sex-movie, then more sex. 
Once you frame sex as a fun, no-effort-made-for-romantic-connection random convenience that's a diversion to a movie, it's hard to set the bar anywhere else. 
Outcome no surprise.


----------



## anxiousdater

Yeah he's not for me. I've seen this all before and I have let myself get sucked into this crap before. It's not going to happen again. If he was interested he would not have waited 6 days. I don't care if I didn't text him either for 6 days. I'm not chasing after any man at this point. 

I wasn't rude or mean when he contacted me but I did point out the obvious. Typical player turned it around on me. 

And again I was the last one to text him and it's been a few hours now and I'm not texting. It's like a stupid game I'm not getting into. 

I watched some of the video tunera posted but it's pretty much the same as the book I'm reading and everything else similar. Woman gets her own life and men come crawling lol. 

I would just like a man to compliment my life at this point - not complete it or complicate it!!

Dropped text convos are such a pet peeve of mine too - like if we were having a face to face convo would you just walk away or telephone would you just hang up?? No you wouldn't because it would be rude. Drives me crazy lol. Sorry little rant there haha.


----------



## Dude007

I think you're catching on AD. Just a lot of douches out there. Sorry dude


----------



## gouge_away

anxiousD
Be careful, these guys are a dime a dozen, have fun, enjoy the attention, you deserve it. Enjoying yourself does not make you needy, you seem to want them to enjoy themselves too, and have a good amount of respect for yourself as well as others.

Tread lightly, take the time to have a few first dates, but most importantly be safe.


----------



## anxiousdater

I've always not dated more than one man at a time, I've always thought how could I focus on a guy to see if he's the one if I'm dating others. 

I'm starting to wonder if I'm being silly thinking that? And I don't mean sleep with multiple men at the same time, that's just gross lol.


----------



## gouge_away

anxiousdater said:


> I've always thought how could I focus on a guy to see if he's the one if I'm dating others. lol.


The same way you pick out a cantaloupe. Lol


----------



## anxiousdater

Lol ok so start treating men as canteloupe got it! Lol.


----------

